# Destination Nurburgring



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Im getting pretty excited will be going to this event booked the above company in October :clap::clap:

Is anyone else on here going??

Am booking in to Iain's in September for 30k service and some tuning, been having a massive battle with myself on how far to go.

Will prob just stick to stage 1 and enjoy the car some more tbh, you guys are making it harder for me though bragging about the stage 4 and how good it is!?


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll be there on 8th October, Spa on 10th and Zandvoort on 12th. Staying in Nurburg on Sunday and Monday nights.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

same here, although I'll be in a Metro!

Mook


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> same here, although I'll be in a Metro!


I'm currently planning to be there in a Volvo. Will we both need to wear masks?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no way, when these R35 bitches see how hardcore we are, they'll be the ones wanting masks.


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Really wanted to do spa too, sold out unfortunately just on the waiting list if anyone drops out. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

imm going ferry from hull sat arrive sunday, I am staying at the steakhouse place sun/monday then spa tue, if you want to meet up give me a ring, 07918 680201

cheers dominic


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice one Dominic, am currently going on Sunday, staying in the same place so sure to see ya there!,
Marc


dominic1 said:


> imm going ferry from hull sat arrive sunday, I am staying at the steakhouse place sun/monday then spa tue, if you want to meet up give me a ring, 07918 680201
> 
> cheers dominic


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yup, can't wait.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

will be nice to meet you again david


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> same here, although I'll be in a Metro!
> 
> Mook


Mook, next year - we should do a small car trip. I'll take the 106 again and Robbie'll take the Micra. Had a blast last time.






p.s - DN6 will be rubbish. 1st one I've missed I think. lol


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

dominic1 said:


> imm going ferry from hull sat arrive sunday, I am staying at the steakhouse place sun/monday then spa tue, if you want to meet up give me a ring, 07918 680201
> 
> cheers dominic


We're on the ferry from Newcastle to Ijmuiden on Saturday night, arriving in Nurburg on Sunday afternoon. Staying at Gastehaus Pitlane on Sunday and Monday nights, then heading to Spa on Tuesday. Be good to meet up, my mobile's 07736 794736.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I can't remember when we are travelling but will be at Motorsport hotel. 

Moley, defo mate. Hope to get a coupe of trips in next year


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

H.7 said:


> We're on the ferry from Newcastle to Ijmuiden on Saturday night, arriving in Nurburg on Sunday afternoon. Staying at Gastehaus Pitlane on Sunday and Monday nights, then heading to Spa on Tuesday. Be good to meet up, my mobile's 07736 794736.
> Cheers,
> Brian


sounds like my plan will chat on sunday, never heard of that ferry crossing how much ?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

m4rc1980 said:


> Im getting pretty excited will be going to this event booked the above company in October :clap::clap:
> 
> Is anyone else on here going??
> 
> ...


You will have a great time. I did one two years ago and it was a hoot. My car was std with a Y pipe and superb. My advice would be to stick at stage 1 and spend the money you save on petrol , because you will need it ! Then , when you have played with the car go back to Iain and move up the stages.

To give you a rough idea I was doing 4 lap stints - first lap warm up and familiarisation then 2 fast laps and then 1 cool down lap. This was just about possible with overcooking the transmission and running out of petrol 

It makes the place a pleasure to drive not worrying about bikes flying up your inside and being fully covered by insurance. As they only run a certain number of cars too you will hardly see anyone else ( unless you are very very slow ) and its not uncommon to do a lap or two and have the whole place to yourself - perfect :clap:


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like great advise.........that is what the head is telling me to do too, thanks Chris counting down the days.


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Any one know if there is anywhere to hire helmets, really dont want to buy them?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

m4rc1980 said:


> Any one know if there is anywhere to hire helmets, really dont want to buy them?


That's taking cost saving a bit too far!
Are you ever going to do another track day? Helmets don't have to cost a fortune, although of course it is worth buying the best within your budget.

But sticking your head into a smelly, rental crash hat for hours upon end over two consecutive track days seems like a false economy to me...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Some people like a smelly helmet....


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Mmmm that doesn't sound apealing tbh, you sold that very well David.uke:
Unlikely to be on track often enough to justify spending a fortune on a pair of helmets though, will have a nose around


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

m4rc1980 said:


> Mmmm that doesn't sound apealing tbh, you sold that very well David.uke:
> Unlikely to be on track often enough to justify spending a fortune on a pair of helmets though, will have a nose around


Unless your passenger is your other half, get them to buy or rent their own! :chuckle:


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Prob a silly question bike style or open face or just down to preference??


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

I will be there in my DMG GTR. Would be great to meet some forum members over there.

I'm hoping to get the Litchfield suspension kit on beforehand.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

m4rc1980 said:


> Prob a silly question bike style or open face or just down to preference??


If it's purely for use in a GT-R, then open face is probably better so that you can talk to passengers/instructors more easily.

If you think you might one day drive something more open, e.g. Caterham, Radical, Atom etc, then full face is best.
I've only ever had full face helmets.

This might be obvious, but it is essential you try plenty on at a good shop. Pointless going purely by size, as their shape, like people's heads, vary considerably. For example I could not get comfortable in an Arai (like the one's Nissan gave away to Race Academy participants) no matter what size, but fit Simpson and Bell helmets fine.


----------



## steven2mum (Jan 31, 2008)

I will be at the ring on the Monday and Spa on the Tuesday


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

im there both days


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

A good few gtr's then:thumbsup:


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep a good few ..... please feel free to ring me if anyone wants to meet up on the way down or meet up for food on sun/Monday night that would be great.


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll be at the Ring on the Monday and Spa on Wednesday.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well without wishing to steal Iain's thunder, he is going to be hosting the signing on at a very special GT-R related location (presumably on Sunday night?), so we should all meet there and move on to the Pistenklause for the obligatory hot rock steak dinner.

If we can compile a list, I can book a table at the Pistenklause.

Where are people staying at Spa? I've booked me and draeburn (who is driving up with me) at Hotel de La Source, which looks nice.
Only staying the Monday night, will drive home after the track day on Tuesday.

1. David.Yu
2. draeburn


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

dominic1 said:


> sounds like my plan will chat on sunday, never heard of that ferry crossing how much ?


Newcastle to Ijmuiden ferry is with DFDS - Ferries to France, Holland & Denmark - DFDS Seaways

As with any ferries, cost varies dependent on how nice a cabin you choose  Commodore class is very pleasant, with a separate lounge and free booze ...


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Where are people staying at Spa? I've booked me and draeburn (who is driving up with me) at Hotel de La Source, which looks nice.


We're staying at B&B L'Horizon about 10km from the circuit - Booking.com: B&B L'Horizon & Studios, Malmedy, Belgium - 102 Guest reviews. Book your hotel now!


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

imm staying at the Tiergarten works for me book me and my pal on the table................ looking forward to it even more

cheers H7 will look at them next time i go


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

m4rc1980 said:


> A good few gtr's then:thumbsup:


and a Metro


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well without wishing to steal Iain's thunder, he is going to be hosting the signing on at a very special GT-R related location (presumably on Sunday night?), so we should all meet there and move on to the Pistenklause for the obligatory hot rock steak dinner.

If we can compile a list, I can book a table at the Pistenklause.



1. David.Yu
2. draeburn
3. dominic1
4. dominic1's +1

Any more?


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Well without wishing to steal Iain's thunder, he is going to be hosting the signing on at a very special GT-R related location (presumably on Sunday night?), so we should all meet there and move on to the Pistenklause for the obligatory hot rock steak dinner.
> 
> If we can compile a list, I can book a table at the Pistenklause.
> 
> ...


sounds great to me, should be traveling Sunday from near junction 6 m25 ferry possibly 7 ish not 100% sure on time just yet


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

m4rc1980 said:


> sounds great to me, should be traveling Sunday from near junction 6 m25 ferry possibly 7 ish not 100% sure on time just yet


You mean arriving at the Ring around 7-ish or not taking the ferry until 7-ish? It's about a 4.5 hour drive from Calais if you don't take a break.


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> You mean arriving at the Ring around 7-ish or not taking the ferry until 7-ish? It's about a 4.5 hour drive from Calais if you don't take a break.


Looking to catch a ferry around 7am, not booked yet but from previous experience should be there around lunch time, after enjoying some local roads


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

I will be there for track day on Monday 8th staying at lindner hotel.driving my old r33 gtr:nervous:.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Bit of an thread hijack but i'm thinking of going to this in 2013. Is it covered by the trackday insurance you get with a CCI policy?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Pretty sure CCI cover specifically excludes the Ring Sam. You can understand it really. 
Mick


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

mickv said:


> Pretty sure CCI cover specifically excludes the Ring Sam. You can understand it really.
> Mick


But with this being a closed track day as such and not a tourist day i thought it might be. My insurance is up for renewal next month and i know admiral are going to be cheapest but if this is covered by CCI it may be worth paying the extra premium. Might just give them a call...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

SamboGrove said:


> Bit of an thread hijack but i'm thinking of going to this in 2013. Is it covered by the trackday insurance you get with a CCI policy?


Ring won't be covered as part of your policy, but they will offer you a rate to cover you for the day. But it was a lot and I decided against it in March.
Spa will be covered as long as its by an approved organiser.

I am going to contact them tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Well without wishing to steal Iain's thunder, he is going to be hosting the signing on at a very special GT-R related location (presumably on Sunday night?), so we should all meet there and move on to the Pistenklause for the obligatory hot rock steak dinner.
> 
> If we can compile a list, I can book a table at the Pistenklause.
> 
> ...


As the date nears, do we have any other GT-R peeps who want to join our table? I need to book numbers soon.


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> As the date nears, do we have any other GT-R peeps who want to join our table? I need to book numbers soon.


Yes, my wife Lorna and I will be up for this 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

List for the Pistenklause for dinner on Sunday 7th October for 8pm.

1. David.Yu
2. Marc +1 
3. dominic1 +1
4. Brian +1

Anyone else need a space? It will definitely be full that night!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Surely Monday will be The busy night.?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Surely Monday will be The busy night.?


Not for those of who are going to be at Spa! We're driving straight over to Spa after the Ring trackday on Monday and having dinner there. 

You joining us for a hot rock steak on Sunday or have you already got plans?


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> List for the Pistenklause for dinner on Sunday 7th October for 8pm.
> 
> 1. David.Yu
> 2. Marc +1
> ...


1. David.Yu
2. Marc +1 
3. dominic1 +1
4. Brian +1
5. Manjit +2 (Sorry if ive invited myself)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

manjit said:


> 1. David.Yu
> 2. Marc +1
> 3. dominic1 +1
> 4. Brian +1
> 5. Manjit +2 (Sorry if ive invited myself)


That was the whole point! :chuckle: So that's 10 of us so far. Any more?
Iain and his crew will be going too, but not until later as he is hosting the signing on so will have to hang around for late comers etc.


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Really looking forward to this, thanks for having a round up David, will be great to meet you all :wavey:

Cant wait to stretch the legs on the new stage 1 :flame: - not dissapointed thanks Iain  looking forward to seeing all you guys there too!!!

iv got steak on the brain


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> Not for those of who are going to be at Spa! We're driving straight over to Spa after the Ring trackday on Monday and having dinner there.
> 
> You joining us for a hot rock steak on Sunday or have you already got plans?


I'll be at Spa. Got a table booked at PK for sat and Monday. Was at PK last year during one of the busy nights and the service was disgusting. Hopefully they cope better this year. 

Mook


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

not looking good for me for spa, Darren will contact me if a space opens, hopefully somone will drop out and i can go


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> I'll be at Spa. Got a table booked at PK for sat and Monday. Was at PK last year during one of the busy nights and the service was disgusting. Hopefully they cope better this year.
> 
> Mook


So you're driving to Spa late Sunday or early Monday? You don't go to PK for the service (although I've never experienced it really bad), it's not the sort of place you want to rush a meal particularly when there's GT-R talk to while away the time!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm doing spa on 10th


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

First time meeting guys from this forum. If you PM me your mobile numbers, I'll fire mine back by return. See you on Sunday!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

not worried about pm 

my number is 07918 680201


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

m4rc1980 said:


> not looking good for me for spa, Darren will contact me if a space opens, hopefully somone will drop out and i can go


had a email to day pal there is space now give darren a ring 

regards

dominic


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

dominic1 said:


> not worried about pm
> 
> my number is 07918 680201


Thanks Dominic,

My number is 07736 794736.

Looking forward to meeting you on Sunday.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

What do people use for attaching an in car camera? I understand that they don't allow suction mounts? Not long now!


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

My trip starts the early hours of Friday morning when my friend picks me up. Hoping to say hello to you all.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

We will be on Saturdays eurotunnel.

If you see a lanky guy in a metro with Stars on his helmet, thats me


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

If you see a guy hovering around with a continuous supply of freshly filled half litre beer glass in his hand then that is me.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

GTR Bro said:


> My trip starts the early hours of Friday morning when my friend picks me up. Hoping to say hello to you all.
> 
> Have a safe trip.


Off to anywhere nice before the Nurburgring?


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

Nope, straight to the ring for a few days of passenger rides and loads of food and drink. Hardly slept all week with the excitement! Can't wait!!


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Have fun,
Few of us leaving Friday as well, 1st Dusseldorf Friday, Cologne Sat and the Ring Sunday, much of the same food and drink :thumbsup:
Anyone want to join in, no probs 07958 345 740
opcorn:


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

Look out for a skinhead brummie!! I'd love to meet some GTR owners.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Guys,

As I’m sure you will have seen the briefing will be held at the Capricorn Centre which we are using for a couple of days  The facility is amazing and the same place Nissan hired during the development of the GTR. There is more information and a video of our last ring trip earlier in the year on our website. Litchfield - Performance Car Excellence










We will be taking a small team of technicians over for the event and we are offering a free track inspection on Sunday for any GTR customers :wavey: We’ll also be taking a few consumables like pads and discs should anyone need replacements.

We will have our GTR demonstrator testing a few new parts, our new Subaru BRZ hopefully testing our new supercharger kit and a few our BMWs will be accessed.

Really looking forward to catching up with everyone over there 

Regards
Iain


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

I can see my legs in the bottom photo Iain ... not to mention my motor


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

for future reference, are the eurotunnel a culprit for damaging GTR alloy wheels?

I remember it looking quite tight.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> for future reference, are the eurotunnel a culprit for damaging GTR alloy wheels?
> 
> I remember it looking quite tight.


It is a litle tight but never had any issue with damage to wheels, if you ask nicely you can go in the Lorry car and that is wider.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Iain,
I might let you give the Metro a once over if you ask nicely.

Mike


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

I had been looking foreward to this for ages and Spa as due to building work here at home I haven't made the trip since last year.Unfortunately something went wrong with the engine and the car is now with Severn valley being repaired.I will be thinking of you all next week and hope that we can meet early next year instead.Have fun:wavey: 
Peter


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Cant wait, weather looks ok too 

Weather forecast for Nurburgring Circuit | Motorsport | Germany


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Arcam said:


> It is a litle tight but never had any issue with damage to wheels, if you ask nicely you can go in the Lorry car and that is wider.


You mean the coach car which is also used for high vehicles! I always book that.

The lorry trains are a little breezy! :chuckle:


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ooooooooo time to clean my car !!! And off we go


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

dominic1 said:


> Ooooooooo time to clean my car !!! And off we go


I'll need to get the ice off first! Chilly this morning ...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

See you guys tomorrow at Capricorn! :thumbsup:


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> See you guys tomorrow at Capricorn! :thumbsup:


Car all cleaned, a gopro 2 turned up this morning too "no idea who ordered it " getting ready for 7am ferry crossing, see you guys tomorrow......


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hope all you guys have a great time. Big time jealous. Hope Litcho's got the supercharger fitted and mapped on the BRZ as that sounds like it would be great fun!


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Car gleaming (not for long) and last sleep before 4am get up. See you there peeps!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Great to meet most of you tonight; a most enjoyable meal at the PK! Capricorn was an amazing venue for registration thanks to Iain and co.

I hope everyone has a safe and fun day tomorrow!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If anyone needs a ticket for spa on Wednesday, let me know. I've got to shift it.


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

Great weekend at the ring. 

I didn't knowingly cross paths with any GTR owners but I certainly enjoyed watching several blatting around. 

I saw a lovely wrapped GTR in Adenau filling up with fuel. Possibly David Yu if the reg plate is anything to go on. 

This made me smile:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

SamboGrove said:


> Hope Litcho's got the supercharger fitted and mapped on the BRZ as that sounds like it would be great fun!


With a fair wind , it could be under my bonnet for Silverstone.:chuckle:


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Had a great time!!!! Really good to meet some of you guys, Nice one David for getting the table booked at the Pistenklause as it was rammed !!!! cheers to Iain at litchfields for getting the Alcons on after the event and to Dominic for the passenger ride round Spa as I couldn't get on the Spa event it made our day!!
Marc


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Great couple of days  , thanks to David for sorting out my Map issue (top fella)!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep, great meeting you all and happy to help with your Cobb download Jimbo! Get your latest TCM map reloaded too, Ben will tell you how to do that.

I have to say, Stealth Zilla was absolutely flying around Spa. Ben's latest revised maps showed virtually zero knock even at 1.2bar on Total 98 RON under track conditions which was very impressive.

And as for the Litchfield suspension kit, stunning, simply stunning. I invited Marc Rutten from GT Spirit.com to come along and having driven and been in a lot of GT-Rs, he was blown away by lack of understeer my car exhibited even with very high entry speeds.

Having Iain and his crew on site was indispensable for me on this trip as my brakes were juddering badly at the Ring and when the pads were pulled at the end of the day they were crumbling apart. Clearly despite having the same temperature rating on paper as the Spec Rs, the Carbonetic Spec Cs are not up to the same very severe braking.

Iain's guys then fitted Pagid RS29s to replace them (only on the front as my original Spec Rs on the back still looked fine) and they were absolutely astonishing at Spa. Even by the end of the day, leaving braking progressively later, I still continually underestimated how much margin I had left.

The guys also tweaked the setting up a notch on the Eibach adjustable rear anti-roll bar which helped turn-in and making the car even more neutral.

All in all, a fantastic two days. Cheers, Destination Nurburgring!


----------

